# What Country Are you from?



## Jack_the_White (Feb 2, 2009)

Pretty Simple, I'm from america obviously.  Home of KFC and McDonalds and the fat man.

Edit* if butterfree is reading this sry for forgetting iceland


----------



## Flora (Feb 2, 2009)

US of A.

More precisely, Pennsylvania.

Even more precisely, almost Philadelphia.

Home of the Tastykakes.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 2, 2009)

Even more America. 

It's pretty cool, I guess. :V


----------



## Zuu (Feb 2, 2009)

nicely disguised US vs the World topic

plus we've had tons of these before x_x


----------



## surskitty (Feb 2, 2009)

... what's with your poll


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 2, 2009)

The UK, but I wouldn't tell you that if you asked me.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 2, 2009)

also, "what country are you from" is not the same as "what country do you live in"


----------



## Flora (Feb 2, 2009)

surskitty said:


> ... what's with your poll


I was wondering about that too.

I mean, South Africa's kinda random for a poll choice in my opinion.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 2, 2009)

It seems like he was trying to put every English-speaking country, but South Africa _is_ kind of from out of nowhere. :o


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 2, 2009)

America. That's were I live and that's where I'm from >.>
go America we are winning the poll
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Feh. ~


----------



## Zuu (Feb 2, 2009)

Uh, am I just an idiot or does the U.K. != just England?


----------



## Felidire (Feb 2, 2009)

_Australia!_ xD

zomg, U.S makes up 66% of that poll. xP


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh it's not USA vs. the world, per se. It's more like most of the Anglophone world versus everyone else.

It's not like one can put 192 (or up to and over 195 depending on what you might think) choices down.

Or can they?

My location is listed on the upper right corner of all of my posts.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 2, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Uh, am I just an idiot or does the U.K. != just England?


uk = england, wales, northern ireland and scotland


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 2, 2009)

New Zealand~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm EeveeSkitty's neighbour :)


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 2, 2009)

Australia.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 2, 2009)

Canada.  Eh. :B

let it be known that I hate snow.  Because there's a ton of it outside.  Stupid Canadian winters.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm on the UK option , what? *2*?!


----------



## Objection! (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't worry Darkarmour i'm here. I live in Darkarmours town.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 2, 2009)

Random question.. But is there any reason why _Australia_ the only one written in italic? ,xP
....

..

.
.
.





O








M








G





 !




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































LOLOL! /headdesk xD


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 2, 2009)

Once you've voted, the one you voted for is shown in italics.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 2, 2009)

Dragonclaw said:


> Once you've voted, the one you voted for is shown in italics.


Ah, kk.
Cheers. xD


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 2, 2009)

UKFTW


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, anglophone chauvinists, shut the FUCK UP. I want at least 10 european countries, Brazil, Saudi Arabia, China, Japan etc on there.

fyi I am from the Netherlands.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 2, 2009)

Watershed said:


> fyi I am from the Netherlands.


Netherlands are cool imo, I wanna go visit there eventually. ,xP


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm from and live in Norway.


----------



## turbler (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm with FullMetalCookies! Eh! BD


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 2, 2009)

I live in the UK, but I'm from Iran. :>


----------



## Jolty (Feb 2, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> Pretty Simple, I'm from america obviously.  Home of KFC and McDonalds and the fat man.


But the Fat Man is my friend Nathan
he lives in England... as do I

Best country ever
even though it isn't
but it is


----------



## see ya (Feb 2, 2009)

Born and raised in the USA! Yeah!

...Actually, no. I live in the most boring, yokel, ass-like part, Southern Illinois. I can say without any exaggeration that there are only two towns in the area that are not slowly falling apart. I'd love to move, but I have no money... ._.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 2, 2009)

The UK, even though it isn't exactly a country.


----------



## Fredie (Feb 2, 2009)

The good old UK.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 2, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> The UK, even though it isn't exactly a country.


... yes it is


----------



## Zeph (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, it's four countries, is it not?


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm from the US. To be specific; Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Creation (Feb 2, 2009)

Good ol' English


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 2, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well, it's four countries, is it not?


Sure, but that doesn't make the UK any less a country.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 2, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well, it's four countries, is it not?


Well _technically _it's a unitary state with the countries of Great Britain and Northern Ireland inside but who's going to be that pedantic? (and even then you could say "well Great Britain is really two countries and a principality...")


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 2, 2009)

The UK, specifically England.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Hooray, that means I don't have to fly to kill Mike if I ever need to.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 2, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Hooray, that means I don't have to fly to kill Mike if I ever need to.


Do you ever _not_ need to?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## Minish (Feb 2, 2009)

I was born in England and live there now, but since my mum is Scottish and my dad was from right on the borders I don't really know what I classify myself as coming from. XD Mainly because I'm pretentious and want people to know I'm at least a little Scottish


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Duh, all scottish people are awesome:-

Cirrus
David Tennant
Uhhh....

anyway, thats not the point, scottish people are awesome. ^-^


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 2, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Duh, all scottish people are awesome:-
> 
> Cirrus
> David Tennant
> ...


Why am /I/ not on this list! I'm the most irritating Scots(wo)man here!! And I'm more Scottish than Cirrus and DAVID TENNANT

(He's not allowed to be Scottish any more. I said so.)
(Kidding.)


----------



## Pikachu (Feb 2, 2009)

United States.
West Coast.
California.
Southern California.
Los Angeles.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 3, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> also, "what country are you from" is not the same as "what country do you live in"


Craaaapppp I voted US. 

But, uh, Linoone is actually one of the rare Asians here! Like, I'm from Taiwan and stuff. Right next to the home of the anime.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 3, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Craaaapppp I voted US.
> 
> But, uh, Linoone is actually one of the rare Asians here! Like, I'm from Taiwan and stuff. Right next to the home of the anime.


Bu-but I thought you were a Linoone! D:


----------



## Flora (Feb 3, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Craaaapppp I voted US.
> 
> But, uh, Linoone is actually one of the rare Asians here! Like, I'm from Taiwan and stuff. Right next to the home of the anime.


_YOU'RE FROM TAIWAN?!?_

I never knew that. o.o


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 3, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> _YOU'RE FROM TAIWAN?!?_
> 
> I never knew that. o.o


Yessir, born and raised in that itsy-bitsy island. 

I bet more than half of this forums think I'm Caucasian. 



			
				Ice tiger said:
			
		

> Bu-but I thought you were a Linoone! D:


And yes, I am a Linoone, I just happened to be born in Taiwan.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 3, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I bet more than half of this forums think I'm Caucasian.


No, seriously. Is it really bad that I think this actually happens?

I've drawn you too many times to think of you as looking anything but a beret-wearing Linoone X3


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 3, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Craaaapppp I voted US.
> 
> But, uh, Linoone is actually one of the rare Asians here! Like, I'm from Taiwan and stuff. Right next to the home of the anime.


Hong Kong's closer x]

...and it's an island.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 3, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> Hong Kong's closer x]
> 
> ...and it's an island.


taiwan is better than hong kong cuz it isnt a communist country


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 3, 2009)

D: Can't Linoones be born in Taiwan? Like, a panda that had been born in the US of the A! It _works_. 

And I mean "next to" as in "see that ocean over there? Go across that and you will reach Japan" sort of "next to".


----------



## s k (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm from the US

but most most of my internet friends are in the UK

meh


----------



## Alexi (Feb 4, 2009)

Fresno, California, USA.

Stalkers, come hither.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm from Sweden, small country is very small. :l
A scary fact is that yet I talk to myself in English, always, I can sit and yell things to my computer/Nintendo DS, talking perfectly English all the time. (English IS a cooler language anyway)


----------



## Saith (Feb 4, 2009)

The UK. Which is not a country.

Wales.

Much better.

'Cause we have sheep, and... Uh... Um, hills... And Red Dragons... Roald Dahl... Other stuff, too...

Um...

Yeah...


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 4, 2009)

Saith said:


> The UK. Which is not a country.
> 
> Wales.
> 
> ...


Is 7 your favourite number or what?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 5, 2009)

Saith said:


> The UK. Which is not a country.


Yes it is! It's a sovereign state island country!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 5, 2009)

USA, which is best at being full of fail.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 5, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> taiwan is better than hong kong cuz it isnt a communist country


I'D RATHER BE DEAD THAN RED

tell that to celestial blade's face


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 5, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> taiwan is better than hong kong cuz it isnt a communist country


To be fair, Hong Kong won't be subjected to all the laws and such of the People's Republic until 2047. Currently, only defence and foreign affairs are handled by Beijing, everything else is handled by the local government.

I take it you've never been to Hong Kong?

Long live the Republic!


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm a UKian, but you wouldn't beleive it from the crazy times I post on here at.


----------



## Flora (Feb 5, 2009)

^ _It's two in the morning over there!!!_


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I have horrendous sleep patterns. It's 4:15 now, and I'll probably still be on later. 

The best thing ever was when I was talking to Mhals on MSN, who's 6 time zones behind me, and she got off the computer to go to bed before I did XD


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 5, 2009)

It's strangely hilarious when you out-awake people who are in a massively different timezone.

Except when they're ahead of you, that's just dumb. xD


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 5, 2009)

Also, question. Why are people saying "the UK is not a country?"

@Tailsy, Dannichu: yeah I hate it when people who are timezones behind me go to bed and I'm like "what."


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Australia~ home of kangaroos, platypuses and vegemite. And horrendous sunburn.

srsly you northerners with your pale skin and whatnot


----------



## @lex (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I guess I'm from "Other Countries", then. It's a nice enough place.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 5, 2009)

You live there too? hah, awesome~ I have a friend who lives in "Other Countries"



ultraviolet said:


> And horrendous sunburn.


Believe me when I say this, you chose your usename well. ;3


----------



## Mirry (Feb 5, 2009)

Yet another American here. :3 Specifically, Northwest Pennsylvania, quite possibly one of the most hick-infested areas around. We have Channellock, though, so... woohoo?


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

I am one from the Northland. We have a maple leaf on our flag, which counts as one "Epic Point" for us. 

I'm not exactly surprised to see only several votes for Canada. It's quite cold here at times, though the cold is what I enjoy.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm surprised there's as many australians here as there are Canadians. Speaking of canadians.. *scrolls back to check who is one.* ,,xD

I think canada is awesome, I wish I could move there without having to be a rocket scientist to surpass the whole immigration process. >>


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 7, 2009)

UK, the home of hoodies, chavs, Steven Fry and chips.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Strider in the Darkness said:


> UK, the home of hoodies, chavs, Steven Fry and chips.


That's England. The UK has cooler things than just English stuff!

Like Welsh sheep! Don't you like Welsh sheep!?


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

Hooray for Welsh sheep _and David Tennant_


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

There are better Scottish things than David Tennant

like

Yeah you're right actually.


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

David Tennant is Scotland's new mascot. Its official.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually our mascot is a drunken violent ned, but unfortunately we can't get rid of him.


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

Fine, DT is Scotland's cutest mascot.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 7, 2009)

But Tailsy, Wales has hoodies and chavs too ):
Are you saying Scotland doesn't have them?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

No, we call them 'neds'. We reject your culture and change names!


----------



## Objection! (Feb 7, 2009)

grr... damn scots.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 7, 2009)

But they have the best accent.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 7, 2009)

Another reason i'm jealous.
Talking about Scots is making me do something i'd never normally do...Damn it, I must.





Frazer Hines!


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

ME LIKE HOCKEY
AMERICA'S HAT
LOLOL
god I wish I lived outside of north america


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

Felidire said:


> I'm surprised there's as many australians here as there are Canadians. Speaking of canadians.. *scrolls back to check who is one.* ,,xD
> 
> I think canada is awesome, I wish I could move there without having to be a rocket scientist to surpass the whole immigration process. >>


Everything is confusing in Canada, even the weather. One day it will rain, and a second later it will be sunny. Then it will snow. _In early October_.

The skies clearly dislike our "Eh?"s and maple syrup production.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Currently living in Belgium but will hopefully move to Great Britain to study History, poison your wells and steal your jobs and men in two-to-three years.
As for where I am from, well, Portugal maybe?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Scottish accents aren't really that awesome, are they? :S


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

You're Scottish, ergo your opinion of Scottish accents doesn't count.

Mind you, you're the first Scottish person I've seen to actually _have_ any sort of opinion on the accent.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

Me too actually.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Scottish accents are better than any other ones from the UK and Ireland. Although there are some better ones elsewhere.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

Lowlander accent > Highlander accent.


----------



## Minish (Feb 7, 2009)

Whenever anybody says 'British accent' I think of your classic English, Scottish, Welsh and (Northern!) Irish accents put together. :/ Now THAT. Would be the most awesome accent ever.

(I have no idea why this should deserve an entire post. But it does!)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

Isn't the Ulster accent rather close to the Scottish accent anyway?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Uh, not really? Ulster has a completely different accent.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

This is called 'Tom Clancy is not a good source for info on Irish accents.'

Damn you, literature. =P

As I understand, it is at least related, though?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

No, not really.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

stop the arguing Scotland is obviously superior

i mean

OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

No, The Ulster accent is just different from Scottish accents

i.e. occasionally one can understand what Northern Irish people say


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

that's just the weegie's fault


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, the scottish accent is superior.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

Shiori Dazai said:


> British Columbia, Canada. On Vancouver Island, it's cold enough in the winter to be uncomfortable, but rarely ever cold enough to snow.
> Fun, eh?


now you know what it's like to live in the Netherlands


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 7, 2009)

Shiori Dazai said:


> British Columbia, Canada. On Vancouver Island, it's cold enough in the winter to be uncomfortable, but rarely ever cold enough to snow.
> Fun, eh?


!

What town? Me and moon-panther are on VI too :D!


----------



## Pidgeot (Feb 7, 2009)

I was born and raised in the USA, but I want to move to either:
France, because the language and location seems awesome, and because France is generally awesome,
Or Canada, because they speak English _and_ French, and they have a leaf on their flag. And maple syrup.
To the people who speak French: Je suis fous, non? Ignore the misspellings, if applicable.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

Pidgeot said:


> To the people who speak French: Je suis fous, non?


No me parlez français.

I'm pretty sure there was a problem there.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

Je ne parle pas français is a lot better (and grammatically correct)...

Also France is nice if you don't count the people...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Je ne parle pas français is a lot better (and grammatically correct)...


Well I did say, in a way, I didn't speak French. =P Thanks for the correction, though.


Watershed said:


> Also France is nice if you don't count the people...


They hate Americans and Parisians are supposed to be the biggest jerks on the planet?

Are they still very defensive of French culture and France's place in the world?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Parisians are nice if you know how to speak French. They'll just ignore you if you speak English to them, which is pretty rude in the first place tbh.

ETA: LA FRANCAIS!? C'EST...
actually I missed an accent and screw accents, they're a pain


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Pidgeot said:


> France, because the language and location seems awesome, and because France is generally awesome,


Well it depends where you are in France, really. Accents from Tours and Paris are my favourites, but yeah the French language is really nice in general.
Lots of places in France are very much worth visiting as well. I hope they get rid of Sarkozy as soon as possible so I can like France again.



> Je suis fous, non?


Je suis fou, otherwise you're using the plural form of 'mad'.



link008 said:


> They hate Americans and Parisians are supposed to be the biggest jerks on the planet?


Can't say I blame them for disliking America, but yeah Parisians are usually pretty big jerks, especially in traffic. When you're meeting them formally though they're absolutely delightful.



> Are they still very defensive of French culture and France's place in the world?


Rightfully so.
France is more culturally rich than America will ever be.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

oh yes france has given the world overrated cuisine, a shitty language, some strokes on paper nobody cares about, and uh.... yeah.

france is so overrated :(

though it's nice if you can speak french there because then they just ramble on and on and you're like "what? i didn't get a word of that" because you know like your school french and that's it


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 7, 2009)

freedom, human rights, crêpes, fashion, writers, music, a beautiful language and more sexiness than I can ever hope to experience, read about or watch.
yeah


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> freedom, human rights, crêpes, fashion, writers, music, a beautiful language and more sexiness than I can ever hope to experience, read about or watch.
> yeah


I'm gonna grant you the first two, but the rest are all things the French hugely overrate themselves in.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 7, 2009)

_onion soup_


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 7, 2009)

*Fart*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 8, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> _onion soup_


*drool*


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm from Ireland.... God,  does it ever stop raining here...


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm from the United States. In general because I technically call two states home.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 12, 2009)

> Also, question. Why are people saying "the UK is not a country?"


answer: because they're adorable bargain-bin-nationalists from "countries" that haven't been independent in over four hundred years and for all intents and purposes are exactly the same as the BIG EVIL OVERLORD ENGLISHERS

i mean, at least irish nationalism has some credibility, but i never even thought that welsh nationalism existed before i came to this forum.



> freedom,


what



> human rights,


pft.

greeks was thinking up dat shit ages back.



> crêpes,


i concede here.



> fashion,


lol?



> writers,


an emo, another emo and a hippy



> music,


fun fact: the french word for "music" translates literally as "white noise"



> a beautiful language


lack of compound nouns is fail.



> and more sexiness than I can ever hope to experience, read about or watch.


pft. you've not seen sexy until you've laid eyes on COUNT VON ZEPPELIN

o hey relevance to topic go!

I am currently living in Britain, and I'm of both English and German stock. I try to identify with both nationalities, but my parents didn't really help by not giving me any German names and by abandoning the language after I turned three. D:





disclaimer: most of this post was sarcasm. napoleon is actually a fekken badass, camus is an amazing writer, french is a pretty nice language and count ferdinand von zeppelin, while awesome, is not actually very sexy. although i stand by what i said about bargain-bin-nationalists. "wales as a sovereign nation" is on par with "a re-un-unified germany" for "hilarious ideas".


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 12, 2009)

> lol?


fashion shows in paris = unf



> an emo, another emo and a hippy


it's a well-known fact that france only has three writers




> fun fact: the french word for "music" translates literally as "white noise"


counterpoint: james blunt



> pft. you've not seen sexy until you've laid eyes on COUNT VON ZEPPELIN


*faps furiously*
but i've never heard of _zeppelin kissing_ though the name makes it sound cool
and come on the word 'sadism' was derived from the name of a french guy, you can never beat the french when it comes to sex, perverted or not.

nevertheless i'm moving to your country during and after uni so i'll have to get used to the french/british rivalry ): it's sad because if you guys joined forces you could mae like the ultimate country or summin


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 12, 2009)

> fashion shows in paris = unf


nono, i didn't make myself clear.

lolfashion.



> it's a well-known fact that france only has three writers


you also have only four scientists. and one violinist



> counterpoint: james blunt


OBJECTION

we have the futureheads. this overrules blunt et al.



> and come on the word 'sadism' was derived from the name of a french guy, you can never beat the french when it comes to sex, perverted or not.


wait was there a french guy called "beady essem".



> nevertheless i'm moving to your country during and after uni so i'll have to get used to the french/british rivalry ): it's sad because if you guys joined forces you could mae like the ultimate country or summin


no.

germany/britain would be fuckwin.

all the badassery and monocles of britain, coupled with the Massive Industrial Win, COMPOUNDNOUNS and zeppelins of germany.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 12, 2009)

> what


clearly you have never heard of the french revolution



> an emo, another emo and a hippy


Camus was Algerian. where is Descartes?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 12, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> wait was there a french guy called "beady essem".


Marquis de Sade
he was extreme.


----------



## Pride of Kings (Feb 12, 2009)

From the U.S. Miami, FL to be exact.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i'm moving to your country during and after uni


Ooh, which one? (uni, that is)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Ooh, which one? (uni, that is)


That's what I was supposed to talk about with the UCAS guy at my school till he got violently ill last week.
I'll probably be asking the only other guy who knows about this subject on Monday. nervous nervous


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Feb 12, 2009)

Watershed said:


> oh yes france has given the world overrated cuisine, a shitty language, some strokes on paper nobody cares about, and uh.... yeah.
> 
> france is so overrated :(
> 
> though it's nice if you can speak french there because then they just ramble on and on and you're like "what? i didn't get a word of that" because you know like your school french and that's it


Je parle de la merde, donc je suis un salaud.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Je *dis* de la merde, donc je suis un salaud.


----------



## Colossal (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in Milan, not too different to London really, I want to live somewhere in the UK sometime soon as Milan gets a bit much.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 13, 2009)

> clearly you have never heard of the french revolution


a well-intentioned act that led to decades of tyranny and murder.



> Camus was Algerian. where is Descartes?


but iirc algeria was a french colony at the time so he's french.

and descartes is that chap who managed to work out that "i think therefore i am" which is either bloody obvious or makes no sense at all. right?



> Marquis de Sade
> he was extreme.


he scares me. ;_;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> a well-intentioned act that led to decades of tyranny and murder.


they killed the royalty and other rich assholes who kept oppressing them actually (and who the fuck needs monarchy anyway)
and they did write the versailles treaty so yeah they did invent freedom and modern human rights??



> and descartes is that chap who managed to work out that "i think therefore i am" which is either bloody obvious or makes no sense at all. right?


yes



> he scares me. ;_;


marquis de sade will rape you in your sleep
i mean i'm pretty sure he had sex with everything at least once. he was so hardcore he even managed to make napoleon go 'ugh, look at that guy, uuuugh' and imprison him in the bastille with some other porn writers (whom he hated, btw)
hahaha the storming of the bastille was fucking pathetic actually, i mean there were like ten guys in it at the time.





fear this faggort and his mighty sexing skills


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 13, 2009)

the point is france are a bunch of prats

the fact they invented "freedom and human rights" (there is no such thing lol) just makes them cunts about it too. man I am so moving to Sweden. or Norway.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 13, 2009)

> they killed the royalty and other rich assholes who kept oppressing them actually (and who the fuck needs monarchy anyway)


k they killed the monarchy

then they brought in the committee, who were a bunch of fuckwads. also, the terror.

they replaced one evil with another.



> and they did write the versailles treaty so yeah they did invent freedom and modern human rights??


you are not seriously suggesting that the treaty was a good thing.

are you.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2009)

> a well-intentioned act that led to decades of tyranny and murder.


the terror lasted a grand total of... one year

like it or not, the French Revolution broke the chain of absolute monarchy in Europe.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 13, 2009)

> the terror lasted a grand total of... one year
> 
> like it or not, the French Revolution broke the chain of absolute monarchy in Europe.


what, and the english civil war and the rise of the british parliament's authority don't count for shit?

):


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> what, and the english civil war and the rise of the british parliament's authority don't count for shit?
> 
> ):


Not with England's whole "yeah we are going to ignore the continent k" thing!


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 13, 2009)

you're all cunts

nationalism is for cunts like wilders and the bnp and such

i am a child of the _world_


----------



## ~JV~ (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I'm from Rio de Janeiro (The Marvelous City), Brazil.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 13, 2009)

> Not with England's whole "yeah we are going to ignore the continent k" thing!


what

we went into europe and royally raped them frenchies. i wouldn't exactly call that "ignoring the continent".

wellington is mai bishie.



> you're all cunts
> 
> nationalism is for cunts like wilders and the bnp and such
> 
> i am a child of the world


the world is a miserable place.

might as well spend your life in a corner of it that has good tea.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2009)

> what
> 
> we went into europe and royally raped them frenchies. i wouldn't exactly call that "ignoring the continent".
> 
> wellington is mai bishie.


oh, sure, the moment there's a war you charge in swords raised, but I don't think the idea of limited monarchy would have spread to mainland Europe particularly quickly


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 13, 2009)

> the world is a miserable place.
> 
> might as well spend your life in a corner of it that has good tea.


If that is the case, I would move to Ceylon, not England...


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 13, 2009)

> oh, sure, the moment there's a war you charge in swords raised, but I don't think the idea of limited monarchy would have spread to mainland Europe particularly quickly


incidently, most countries in europe hated france for removing their monarchy. they also actively fought wars against said republic.

so yeah.



> If that is the case, I would move to Ceylon, not England...


as a corollary to "might as well spend your life in a corner of it that has good tea", i'd also add "don't choose somewhere that's filled with minefields and nasty diseases".


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> as a corollary to "might as well spend your life in a corner of it that has good tea", i'd also add "don't choose somewhere that's filled with minefields and nasty diseases".


i have nasty diseases already the more I have the quicker I die


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 13, 2009)

re: welsh nationalism:

it exists and why is it a ridiculous idea? (not that i am a welsh nationalist but yeah)

also britain had this HUUUUUGE "ignore the continent k" thing going on. during the 1800s Britain's pov was basically "k let's just protect British interests. if the continent explodes we'll help i guess but uh we hope it doesn't come to that."


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats so fucking wrong with France? They invented movies and shit, and their language actually makes sense. They're way better than whatever kind of hellhole you live in.



Watershed said:


> you're all cunts
> 
> nationalism is for cunts like wilders and the bnp and such
> 
> i am a child of the _world_


hurr durr


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 14, 2009)

Teh Uk.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 16, 2009)

> re: welsh nationalism:
> 
> it exists and why is it a ridiculous idea? (not that i am a welsh nationalist but yeah)


wales has not been independent in at least five hundred years.

it has no need to be independent. welsh people are not regarded as inferior to any other british citizens. the culture of the average welshman is no different to that of an englishman. wales does not suffer by being part of the Union, and i doubt it would have much to gain from independence.

in short, it's as ridiculous as if cornwall demanded to become the Free Republic of Southeast England.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 16, 2009)

Cornish nationalists exist.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 16, 2009)

I read that as corny nationalists exist. Then I had to think of Manowar.

Man, that was a bad thought.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 16, 2009)

> Cornish nationalists exist.


...




i thought you were trolling me, until i wiki'd cornish nationalism.

i'm not sure whether to laugh or despair.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 16, 2009)

i live in america, but i am from japan. (i'm not asian; just an army brat.)


----------

